# Northern NYS Rideshare Board



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 6, 2016)

https://www.co.essex.ny.us/AdirondackRegionalRideShare/Rides.aspx

Pretty neat resource if you are way upstate or in the adirondacks, particularly for a long period of time. Haven't tried the emails yet so I can't tell if they're up to date, but might be useful to some of y'all.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 7, 2016)

very cool. will be up there here shortly, may need a ride myself or giving of one


----------

